# Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance...Any Good?



## Nate

Hi All,

This is my first post! :newbie: Have been looking around the site for a while and have learnt loads so thanks to everyone first of all!

Anyway, I am thinking of purchasing some Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance from CYC and was just wondering what people thought? 

Don't want to spend a fortune as im skint but any other suggestions would be great.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## Dave KG

Its a superb wax and well worth the money - very durable indeed, and this is its best feature and something that makes the wax punch well above its weight price wise...

Application is easy but you must keep the layers thin, otherwise it will need some effort to remove. Nothing some quick detailer cannot sort out, but if you keep the layers nice and thin it should be easy in the first place... That tin will do 50 cars easily.


----------



## HC1001

Colly 915 is a great wax and many people on here including myself use it, for about £22 ish the tin will last ages and has great durability............:thumb:


----------



## Nate

Thanks! :thumb: Something durable is what i was after as i haven't got that much spare time to keep applying.

I am having a week off work so going to treat the car. So was just wondering what would make a nice long lasting addition to the finish?!


----------



## ryanuk

yeah very good wax,well worth the money and will last months!

buy it


----------



## Ducky

Ditto, great wax and superb value for money! :thumb:


----------



## Chris424

I have it and I love it!


----------



## warne

great wax if you are skint and need to save money buy it from this guy in the states works out at £16 inc delivery I have bought from him with no problems delivery in 4 days.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Coll...009QQitemZ190241590164QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD2V


----------



## Chris424

warne said:


> great wax if you are skint and need to save money buy it from this guy in the states works out at £16 I have bought from him with no problems delivery in 4days.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Coll...009QQitemZ190241590164QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD2V


I bought mine from this guy too! He is excellent! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Nate said:


> Thanks! :thumb: Something durable is what i was after as i haven't got that much spare time to keep applying.
> 
> I am having a week off work so going to treat the car. So was just wondering what would make a nice long lasting addition to the finish?!


Treat the car... clay it first if you haven't already, and then if working by hand a good application of Autoglym Super Resin Polish will prep the car nicely, work this on 1' sqaure section at a time for a couple of minutes per section to work the polish... this will also leave a layer of sealent which will help the durability of your wax layer. Then, I would go for three layers of the 915 wax, each layer applied 24 hours apart if possible and this should give you bullet proof durability for 4 - 6 months depending on driving conditions and where the car lives.


----------



## Nate

Cheers everyone! all your words are gospel to me! money saving tips are always good too!


----------



## Nate

Dave KG said:


> Treat the car... clay it first if you haven't already, and then if working by hand a good application of Autoglym Super Resin Polish will prep the car nicely, work this on 1' sqaure section at a time for a couple of minutes per section to work the polish... this will also leave a layer of sealent which will help the durability of your wax layer. Then, I would go for three layers of the 915 wax, each layer applied 24 hours apart if possible and this should give you bullet proof durability for 4 - 6 months depending on driving conditions and where the car lives.


Cheers Dave, yeh i have just purchased some clay so am going to be trying that out and already have some SRP. is this the best thing to mask my swirls? while i wait for my mate to get the polishing machine on the car.

I have some CG Wet Mirror Finish sealant too can i use this after the SRP and then apply the wax? Also when i apply the layers 24hrs apart is it best to use some quick detailer to make sure the car doesn't have dust etc on the car?

Sorry for all the questions, still a newbie!


----------



## Orca

What DaveKG said :thumb:

The Collinite waxes are superb and the 915 is just a cut above the 476S wax. They sell in different quantity tins, so the 915 is very well priced, indeed. On black it is stunning. On silver, we found it had a little edge over 476S and Meg's #16. I have not tried it on white, but silver would answer that question for me. It "just works" and it does that very well indeed, especially for the price, which as Dave says punches well above its price.


----------



## Dave KG

Nate said:


> Cheers Dave, yeh i have just purchased some clay so am going to be trying that out and already have some SRP. is this the best thing to mask my swirls? while i wait for my mate to get the polishing machine on the car.
> 
> I have some CG Wet Mirror Finish sealant too can i use this after the SRP and then apply the wax? Also when i apply the layers 24hrs apart is it best to use some quick detailer to make sure the car doesn't have dust etc on the car?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, still a newbie!


Yep, SRP is one of the best products out these for masking swirls when working by hand, and it will deliver a lovely prepped finish ready for you to build on. 

You could use Wet Mirror after it but to be honest with you I wouldn't as it may affect the fillers of SRP and the sealent layer it lays down - I would instead just go straight from SRP to your wax layer personally.

If using the car, then I would personally give it a quick wash between the wax layers - it will do no harm to the previous layers and ensure you dont inflict additional marring by picking dirt up when QDing.


----------



## Nate

Dave KG said:


> Yep, SRP is one of the best products out these for masking swirls when working by hand, and it will deliver a lovely prepped finish ready for you to build on.
> 
> You could use Wet Mirror after it but to be honest with you I wouldn't as it may affect the fillers of SRP and the sealent layer it lays down - I would instead just go straight from SRP to your wax layer personally.
> 
> If using the car, then I would personally give it a quick wash between the wax layers - it will do no harm to the previous layers and ensure you dont inflict additional marring by picking dirt up when QDing.


 when would it be best to use Wet Mirror?

a quick wash is fine in between layers. fingers crossed. If i am unable to allow 24hours in between layers what is best to do?


----------



## Dave KG

Nate said:


> when would it be best to use Wet Mirror?
> 
> a quick wash is fine in between layers. fingers crossed. If i am unable to allow 24hours in between layers what is best to do?


Leave as long as you can between layers 

You can use Wet Mirror if you like, it will do no harm... another alternative is when you get bored of just washing the car and fancy giving it a little TLC again, you could use it in place of the SRP and then top off with a wax again.


----------



## Nate

Dave KG said:


> Leave as long as you can between layers
> 
> You can use Wet Mirror if you like, it will do no harm... another alternative is when you get bored of just washing the car and fancy giving it a little TLC again, you could use it in place of the SRP and then top off with a wax again.


i think the girlfriend is hoping i will get bored of cleaning the car! no chance if you ask me! 

how long will the SRP last under the wax before i need to reapply?


----------



## Dave KG

Nate said:


> i think the girlfriend is hoping i will get bored of cleaning the car! no chance if you ask me!
> 
> how long will the SRP last under the wax before i need to reapply?


It should last as long as the wax, but the finish may drop back a little... it should be good for a few months though underneath the wax.


----------



## Nate

Dave KG said:


> It should last as long as the wax, but the finish may drop back a little... it should be good for a few months though underneath the wax.


Thanks Dave! you advise is brilliant!

as long as my car is looking good for the summer and will be protected in the winter i will be happy!


----------



## Danno

Deviating a little bit, I notice that this guy is selling Collinite Sapphire which claims to clean, glaze and wax. 

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## ayrshireteggy

I think people are falling for the hype of 915.

You should try one of the less fashionable waxes, like Zym0l Vintage. Very underrated product.

Hold on, hold on, I'm getting confused here! I need a lie down.


----------



## Maxym

See http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/std70040/Beading2140807.jpg and http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80780&page=2

915 is just brilliant. :thumb:


----------



## Trist

Applied 915 to my car last week, first time I've used the stuff.

It's beading like mad in the rain of the past days. To be honest I cant really see any difference in the looks over Z ymol Glasur and Concours. Flake might be better on the Z ymol, but Destiny does make the paint look very clean and lovely reflections compared.

But at £20 a tin you cant go wrong. I'm very impressed!! :thumb: Big thanks to Daves wax test for my purchase :thumb:


----------



## bluetrebor

Could you put Collinite 915 over poorboy black hole to good effect? So is this a good wax option for winter? Would supernatual be any better? I have purple haze on at the moment but want to beef up protection when autumn gets nearer


----------



## Mini One Cabrio

I use it as my winter wax on my Mazda 6 Estate. It is awesome, lasts and lasts looks great and is so easy tp use!! Cheap as well!!

Paul


----------



## s2kpaul

i too have it, its good. Dont last as long as 476 in my view but maybe a bit glossier on the darker colours


----------



## timmyboy

very under rated, un fashionable wax imo!!!
superb finish, easy to use, nice warm glow,
no hype, no ridiculous price........

in short bloody good value for money!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

bluetrebor said:


> Could you put Collinite 915 over poorboy black hole to good effect? So is this a good wax option for winter? Would supernatual be any better? I have purple haze on at the moment but want to beef up protection when autumn gets nearer


Yes you could use 915 over Poorboys Black Hole.  Supernatural any better? Well, certainly not in the durability stakes and as far as looks goes this is something hugely debatable and I would err on the side of no, it will make little if any difference.

915 would be my pick, spend the change on a nice meal


----------



## Porta

Does 915 smells like 3M show car paste wax?


----------



## Dodo Factory

Dave KG said:


> Yes you could use 915 over Poorboys Black Hole.  Supernatural any better? Well, certainly not in the durability stakes and as far as looks goes this is something hugely debatable and I would err on the side of no, it will make little if any difference.
> 
> 915 would be my pick, spend the change on a nice meal


Supernatural has recently been reformulated and durability improved. That said, even at 65 GBP for the plastic pot it is still going to be more expensive than Collinite 915. Whether you can tell any difference in looks etc is always going to be debatable, all we do know is that it costs us more to produce a jar of SN than it does Collinite and whether that is down to ingredients or manufacturing costs I can't say. They certainly don't share the same solvent as the smell testifies. Saying one wax is better than another is always quite subjective and we stand by Supernatural's performance - even the old one, which has had reports of up to 16 weeks durability from some of our customers. But it is objectively true that Collinite is cheaper, that most shine comes from the prep and that you may not necessarily see a difference between a cheap wax and Solaris...


----------



## TriBorG

How long should you leave the 915 on the car for 

when applied thin layer do I leave it on the car or just (wax on wax off daniel san)


----------



## isherdholi

TriBorG said:


> How long should you leave the 915 on the car for
> 
> when applied thin layer do I leave it on the car or just (wax on wax off daniel san)


You wouldn't want to leave it on too long. Maybe about a minute. To get a feel for how long it needs, when buffing it, if you find it difficult to buff off, then its been left on too long, so leave it on for less time on the next panel. A bit of QD will help buff off the difficult bits.


----------



## bluetrebor

Dave KG said:


> Yes you could use 915 over Poorboys Black Hole.  Supernatural any better? Well, certainly not in the durability stakes and as far as looks goes this is something hugely debatable and I would err on the side of no, it will make little if any difference.
> 
> 915 would be my pick, spend the change on a nice meal


So Dave as you are the man on this stuff, would there be any benefit in using swissvax cleaner fluid instead of Black Hole? Whats best, soooo many choices.

Also what do you think of swissvax seal feed? Any good other suggestions for rubber window seals?


----------



## Dave KG

The CF has a lot less filling ability than Black Hole that I find so from that perspective you are better off with the Poorboys, but CF is the better cleanser - so if it was your only prewax prep product I would go with CF, but if its coming straight after machine polishing or where filling is required, it would be the Black Hole.

Never used the Seal Feed I'm afraid, so cant comment on that.


----------



## Macmini

bluetrebor said:


> Also what do you think of swissvax seal feed? Any good other suggestions for rubber window seals?


awesome product :thumb:
used it on about 10 cars so far and it really makes those seals nice and soft again!
little tip: use your fingers to apply the stuff 

mac


----------



## bluetrebor

Thanks for the advice guys. Think I'll go with the poor boys as would be good to fill minor marks!


----------



## timmyboy

Porta said:


> Does 915 smells like 3M show car paste wax?


 does it matter??? not being funny but.......


----------



## Porta

timmyboy said:


> does it matter??? not being funny but.......


Was thinking of Collinite made the wax for 3M. And no, they do not smell the same, I did a comparison a couple of minutes ago.

And yes, 915 is a awsome wax.


----------



## Dave KG

Porta said:


> Does 915 smells like 3M show car paste wax?


I dont think so personally, 3M smell reminds me more of Pinnacle Signature wax (similar colour as well), my 915 looks slightly different and has a bit more of a chemically smell to it.



Dodo Factory said:


> Supernatural has recently been reformulated and durability improved. That said, even at 65 GBP for the plastic pot it is still going to be more expensive than Collinite 915. Whether you can tell any difference in looks etc is always going to be debatable, all we do know is that it costs us more to produce a jar of SN than it does Collinite and whether that is down to ingredients or manufacturing costs I can't say. They certainly don't share the same solvent as the smell testifies. Saying one wax is better than another is always quite subjective and we stand by Supernatural's performance - even the old one, which has had reports of up to 16 weeks durability from some of our customers. But it is objectively true that Collinite is cheaper, that most shine comes from the prep and that you may not necessarily see a difference between a cheap wax and Solaris...


Indeed the differences offered in looks will always be debatable - recent experiences have taught me personally that I (and many others) cannot tell the differences really between LSPs, but one is not considering the full story here of an LSP as you and I both know that there is a "feel good factor" to LSPs as well, and this is taken to customer via marketing - its not really performance related per se, but rather how it makes the customer feel. Where one draws the line on expenditure to feel good is down to personal tastes, but performance wise I am more and more convinced that money will not buy you miracles from LSPs... Recent testing I believe is highlighting this more and more strongly.

With regard to durability, naturally I can only comment on personal experiences of products and compare the ones I have used (many), and for me Supernatural durability was not good - not a bad thing necessarily, and this is just my experience of it. Take us back to the wooden pot, that has a good "feel good, special" factor to it which arguably is worth paying for... performance wise of the raw product though, durability was not its strong point. But then, neither is it the strong point of for example Pinacle Souveran. 16 weeks does indeed sound good, but put into perspective on this customer's car, how does for example Collinite perform in similar conditions? Taking my car as a single example, Collinite 915 will last a good three to four months, Supernatural struggled to the month mark. But I did find regular use of Z8 over Supernatual worked well, for me at least, boosting durability and adding a little in my subjective eyes to the look - but whether anything was truly added is well and truly up for debate.


----------



## timmyboy

Dave KG said:


> I dont think so personally, 3M smell reminds me more of Pinnacle Signature wax (similar colour as well), my 915 looks slightly different and has a bit more of a chemically smell to it.
> 
> Indeed the differences offered in looks will always be debatable - recent experiences have taught me personally that I (and many others) cannot tell the differences really between LSPs, but one is not considering the full story here of an LSP as you and I both know that there is a "feel good factor" to LSPs as well, and this is taken to customer via marketing - its not really performance related per se, but rather how it makes the customer feel. Where one draws the line on expenditure to feel good is down to personal tastes, but performance wise I am more and more convinced that money will not buy you miracles from LSPs... Recent testing I believe is highlighting this more and more strongly.
> 
> With regard to durability, naturally I can only comment on personal experiences of products and compare the ones I have used (many), and for me Supernatural durability was not good - not a bad thing necessarily, and this is just my experience of it. Take us back to the wooden pot, that has a good "feel good, special" factor to it which arguably is worth paying for... performance wise of the raw product though, durability was not its strong point. But then, neither is it the strong point of for example Pinacle Souveran. 16 weeks does indeed sound good, but put into perspective on this customer's car, how does for example Collinite perform in similar conditions? Taking my car as a single example, Collinite 915 will last a good three to four months, Supernatural struggled to the month mark. But I did find regular use of Z8 over Supernatual worked well, for me at least, boosting durability and adding a little in my subjective eyes to the look - but whether anything was truly added is well and truly up for debate.


 supernatural does therefore sound highly over rated mate!
paying extra for a wooden pot?? sorry run that by me again:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

timmyboy said:


> supernatural does therefore sound highly over rated mate!
> paying extra for a wooden pot?? sorry run that by me again:lol:


Dodo always made it quite clear that the wooden pot would add £30GBP to its price, they are very open and honest about their costs and pricing... I think this is a great thing

When I had the previous SN on my car, I was very impressed by it. I know the wax test 'proved' that the LSP doesn't make much difference on a car which has been professionally polished, but the difference to a car not in this perfect condition can be more significant in my expernience.

SN looked better to me than 915 does for example, but then my car isn't in perfect condition like the Corsa's were.


----------



## timmyboy

but im asking, why do you want a wooden pot??
what does that give you extra to pass on to a customer
at a price?? a wooden pot??? assuming your customer has
actually heard of dodo, which mine havent, will they demand
the one from the wooden pot???? im just struggling to grasp the
whole concept!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

timmyboy said:


> but im asking, why do you want a wooden pot??
> what does that give you extra to pass on to a customer
> at a price?? a wooden pot??? assuming your customer has
> actually heard of dodo, which mine havent, will they demand
> the one from the wooden pot???? im just struggling to grasp the
> whole concept!!!


Not everyone on here valets customers' cars - but a lot of people on here do use it on their customers' cars because its one of the best waxes at the £100 mark.

Anyway, they have just released a plastic pot version for £65, so it doesn't matter anymore, does it?


----------



## timmyboy

is it one of the best waxes at the £100 mark????
or is it the wooden pot???:thumb::lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory

My main point was that although DaveKG is the font of all knowledge here (and I mean that sincerely as he is the closest thing we have to Yoda, although Yoda is green and much taller  ) and didn't find SN so durable, some people did find the old formula to be durable under different circumstances. They may have been mistaken and 915 may have outperformed it, but it is difficult to know.

Secondly, SN has been revised and these revisions will technically add to durability - by how much we don't know. But with at least 20 panel pots sent out for sampling to specifically NON-Supernatural customers, there should be some feedback as to how good it is - and how durable it is. Will it last longer than 915, who knows? The new formula hasn't been out very long.

As for the wooden pot, hell, yeah, if wood's your thing it's a bargain. You try sourcing a custom pot. If you want a talking point, it's a pretty good one. And it makes a good ashtray. Or you could always empty the Colly tin into it, LOL.

Finally, I find the Colly stuff pretty interesting as I own the wax and it is my favourite 'cheap' wax, but I find it difficult to post because of who I am and what I do for a living. I try and remain pretty much as independent as possible, despite having natural opinions on it. My very much partial opinion is that it's a great wax for beading but looks are middling and packaging terrible. Good news if wooden pots don't turn you on. But from a technical perspective, it's quite enigmatic... what is in there? No-one seems to know or question it? If it was 100% sealant it would be expected to outlast a carnauba wax and people would view it differently. I haven't a clue but I'm amazed no-one is that curious. We are proud of Supernatural but not too proud to leave a formula untouched in our quest to make better and better products. We wouldn't market a wax that I didn't think could stand its own vs the best, on a like for like basis.


----------



## timmyboy

maybe you would send me a sample???
if its good i will use it, and i do get through
a fair bit of wax!!!!!!! dont need a wooden
pot though mate!!!:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

LOL, well the wooden pot is strictly an option 

Unfortunately all my sample pots have been given away from the first batch, but when I restock I can see you and DaveKG getting one  Although poor old Dave has enough samples on the go.


----------



## timmyboy

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, well the wooden pot is strictly an option
> 
> Unfortunately all my sample pots have been given away from the first batch, but when I restock I can see you and DaveKG getting one  Although poor old Dave has enough samples on the go.


 i would love to try some, but i have a natural inclination to shy away from the
over hyped!!!! when a sample becomes availible please remember me!!!!
i am very curious about this product...... cheers m8!!!


----------



## rdraper

Just ordered myself some from ebay what a bargain!!


----------



## bluetrebor

Dave KG said:


> The CF has a lot less filling ability than Black Hole that I find so from that perspective you are better off with the Poorboys, but CF is the better cleanser - so if it was your only prewax prep product I would go with CF, but if its coming straight after machine polishing or where filling is required, it would be the Black Hole.
> 
> Never used the Seal Feed I'm afraid, so cant comment on that.


So Dave mate now I'm reading about Bh Auto Balm, what would this be like compared to the Black Hole/Colinite combo? better finish, more durable? I have light swirls and am not really thinking I am going to get into machine polishing.

Thanks for the advice, top bloke!


----------



## R31Heaven

Just bought some Colli 915 from the good ol US of A and tried it today, all I can say is why did I buy these expensive waxes?, it bought a smile to my face. Im a convert.  I think I might buy a few more tins before they catch on and put the price up LOL


----------



## Jules

Colly 915 is a good wax. It's cheap, glossy and it's extremely durable, but it is not without it's flaws:

It can be a pain to remove if you apply too thickly or leave it to cure to long, and I have found that it can 're-haze' a couple of days later and needs to be buffed again.

It's my experience that ALL waxes have flaws, some look fantastic but do not last long (Pinnacle Souveran), some have great durability but can be problematic in application (Colly), some can be really easy to use but smell terrible, some can be really expensive but are then out-classed by cheaper alternatives and so it goes on.

I have only found 1 wax that is a good 'all rounder' which is easy and enjoyable to apply, has good levels of gloss with reasonable durability at a good price and thats Dodo Juice.


----------



## timmyboy

R31Heaven said:


> Just bought some Colli 915 from the good ol US of A and tried it today, all I can say is why did I buy these expensive waxes?, it bought a smile to my face. Im a convert.  I think I might buy a few more tins before they catch on and put the price up LOL


welcome to the real world!! the collinite waxes are very very good!!
they arent overhyped, they arent over priced, a lot of folks who do this
for a living use em day in day out and they keep on performing for us, and yes,
if you put them on too thick they may be a bit awkward to remove, so, dont put them on too thick!!! and just try layering them!!!!:thumb::thumb: dodo???
nah! more colly please!!!!


----------



## OrangePeel

Thats it.... I need to try this out.

Been detailing a while now, and only in the last six months have I started to realise that cost does not necessarily equal quailty:speechles. 

Example, Duragloss... You can (and I did) pick up everything required to produce and maintain a stunning finnish with excellent durability for less than half the price of some of the better known and often (over) hyped waxes and sealents...

As Dave KG and others have said so much of the final finish is in the prep and that the LSP know matter what it is imparts little decernable difference to the outcome, as was proved in the wax test. I have bought and tried so many "high end" products only to be dissapointed.
If collinite 915 can add anything to the finish ill be happy but it is the durability that interests me, and at around £23.00 for a tin what have i got to lose.

Look forward to picking up some Collinite in the comming weeks and giving it a whirl. I will of course share my thoughts when i have tried it out.


----------



## DaveysFR

Guys, elite car care are selling this on ebay with two microfibre applicators, two microfibre high quality towels for £24


----------



## The Detail Doctor

I think I may need to get some of this for the winter months in place of the Blue Velvet, and given the comments on making sure it goes on nice & thin I'll try applying it with the cyclos & real soft heads


----------



## SiGainey

DaveysFR said:


> Guys, elite car care are selling this on ebay with two microfibre applicators, two microfibre high quality towels for £24


£24.95 + £4.95 postage


----------



## ahaydock

On a well prepped car 915 can look tops - first wax I ever used once I realised there was more than Turtle Wax lol:


----------



## OrangePeel

Cracking job on the A3...

That's it, ordering some colli now...


----------



## mark200111

Dave KG said:


> The CF has a lot less filling ability than Black Hole that I find so from that perspective you are better off with the Poorboys, but CF is the better cleanser - so if it was your only prewax prep product I would go with CF, but if its coming straight after machine polishing or where filling is required, it would be the Black Hole.
> 
> Never used the Seal Feed I'm afraid, so cant comment on that.


Hi there Dave, you seem to be the guy with all the knowlege so i ask you something about this collinite 915. I am a newbie and i have some of this and want to use it but am un sure how to apply and what is a thin layer exactly and if i go to thick how can i sort this out. Maybe you could pm me some very brief instructions and advice, i wanted to pm you but as i a a newbie the forum wont allow me to do so.

Mark


----------



## Al-53

this is a great wax..rivals some of the big money waxes....and lasts a winter for me easy....I have seen 915 applied to paint and then a 400.00 wax next to it....3 days later you could hardly tell the difference...in fact the 915 had a better glow to it...and beaded tighter during a wash...

great product..any colly is worth a getting....I am convinced its a polymer/wax mix...when I called Mike at Colly and asked him..said its a trade secret can not disclose...lol....so it may well be...

this is some tuff wax...shakes its head at winter salt....and just keeps on tickin

AL


----------



## RamSus

Just ordered it today from eBay & will gladly share my experience with the community.


----------



## [email protected]

I got some of this a few months ago and am mightily impressed with its durability and life of shine, the beading on it is great as well.

I did my mates Black Vectra with it before the PVS show at Santa Pod in June, he washes the car every 4 weeks or so, dreadful I know, and after it recently stood for 4 weeks after some scroat stole his bumper it had about an inch of dust and grime on it. 
After a good pressure wash and good soapy wash and then a dry off it still shone like it had just been polished, an awesome product for the money, buy it and enjoy it!!!


----------



## Bigpikle

I like the 845 Colli but not 476 - was a real PITA to apply & buff, even when done thin 

Now have some FK1000P and my quick try last week showed me it was similar to 476 but MUCH easier to apply. I hear it is equally as long lasting as well. I dont personally see the hype on 915 as I didnt see it as being as good as some other products in the wax test, and will be passing it by.

I find S/N a good wax to use, very easy, looks good, beads well and I really like the pot  Its on my garage queen pride and joy, so cant comment on durability...


----------

